# [SOLVED] Idle temperature of a Pentium M?

## at240

The Pentium M 740 in my laptop reports (via gkrellm) an idle temperature of around 51-2C. That surprised me (a bit on the high side), but I don't know much about these things, so was wondering if that is normal?

If anyone could reassure me/warn me/or post their own idle temps, I'd be grateful.

Thanks.Last edited by at240 on Wed Apr 12, 2006 10:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## asiB4

http://www.intel.com/support/processors/mobile/pm/sb/cs-007971.htm

could only find maximum temps from Intel...what is it running under a load?

----------

## at240

Mid-60s during compilation--that seems OK; it was the idle temp that I was more interested in. I also couldn't find anything on the intel site. I did churn up a thread at linuxquestion.org, I think it was, which was about exactly this and more or less concluded that a higher temperature was the norm. But I wanted a second opinion, hence posting here.

Thanks for replying.

----------

## at240

bump

Anyone else running a Pentium M?

----------

## cato`

I have a Pentium-M (pre Banias) and it runs at 54C when idle.

----------

## at240

Thanks for the reply, it makes me much less worried about mine.

----------

## widremann

Mine runs around 40 when idle.  Even with emerging it only gets up it in the mid-50s.

----------

## goom

Mine runs on ~50°C as well, when running on a high load on a suboptimal surface it gets up to 64-65°C.

----------

## simeli

I use a Pentium M on a MSI Speedster Mainboard (see sig) and it runs around 25 degrees when idle and comes up to around 34-35 when compiling or exporting movies. Intel specs specify for a Dothan core up to 100 degrees. In laptops they get much warmer than in a desktop because the fan is usually not running when idle and the coolers are fairly small. So there really isn't anything wrong with these temps in a laptop.

----------

## at240

Thank you all for your replies. You've stopped me worrying, so I'll mark this thread solved.

----------

## at240

As a postscript, this is the thread I mentioned in an earlier post.

http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=8ed8ac1d02de2d226071fb48bf35477b&t=426494

I also discovered this today:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Cope_with_pentiumM_Problems

So it seems that heat dissipation with these CPUs is something to keep an eye on.

----------

## lost_soul

I have about 75-79 C Temperature on Maximum Performance (1.8 Ghz) (It's not a Joke at all!) I'm seeing this with lm_sensors, under load - it may reach about 100 C temperature

I have a Intel Pentium M 745 (Dothan) with L2 cache 2Mb

Now I'm switched to the conservative mode - and my laptop is working much more cooler..

----------

## kamracik

avg. ~70°C

max 98°C

max is only reached when compiling :] yes, hp makes owens  :Razz: :

----------

## lost_soul

No, I got ASUS M5Np laptop.. Replaced the thermopaste between processor and radiator, but it didnt help..

----------

## Raistlin

```
raistlin: ~>cat /proc/cpuinfo 

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 9

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1700MHz

stepping        : 5

cpu MHz         : 600.000

...
```

Use frequency stepping  :Wink: 

If I let it run with 1700MHz I have an idle temp of about 48 deg C...

Idle with 600MHz results right now in 38 deg C. I'm now in a room having about 20 deg C. The notebook lies on a glass surface....

----------

